# Форум 1С > Система налогообложения (ОСНО, УСНО, ЕНВД) >  Помогите с проблемой 1С 7.7 в т.ч. НДС

## I_gimler

Есть ТиС 9.2 1С 7.7  После перехода на 20% пропала автоматическая функция подсчета налога (НДС)
 То есть если проводить через накопительную ведомость, то  НДС стоит - 20%, а в графе ( в т.ч. НДС ) ничего не стоит ... Что и где копать, если можно, то по проще, новичок в этом

----------


## Fltr

> Есть ТиС 9.2 1С 7.7  После перехода на 20% пропала автоматическая функция подсчета налога (НДС)
>  То есть если проводить через накопительную ведомость, то  НДС стоит - 20%, а в графе ( в т.ч. НДС ) ничего не стоит ... Что и где копать, если можно, то по проще, новичок в этом


Как переходили на 20%?
Что такое "накопительная ведомость"?
Конфигурация типовая или доработанная?

----------


## I_gimler

1). В номенклатуре поменял в свойствах на 20%
2). График реализации (накопительная ведомость) составляется на следующий период - на 10,11,12 числа ...
3).Конфигурация доработана, причем не один раз.

----------


## Fltr

> 1). В номенклатуре поменял в свойствах на 20%
> 2). График реализации (накопительная ведомость) составляется на следующий период - на 10,11,12 числа ...
> 3).Конфигурация доработана, причем не один раз.


Наверное может исправить "доработчик".
Нужно открыть конфигуратор и в нужных местах исправить формулы расчета НДС. Точнее сказать невозможно без знания доработок.

----------


## I_gimler

доработчиков было много не один год работали и не раз менялись ... другие решения есть?

----------


## Fltr

> доработчиков было много не один год работали и не раз менялись ... другие решения есть?


Мое экстрасенсорное восприятие не позволяет найти ошибку. 
Серьезно, как вы считаете вам могут помочь с исправлением ошибки на форуме, не видя вашей конфигурации.
Либо выкладывайте файл конфигурации, либо приглашайте очередного доработчика.

----------

